# Vacuum packing yarn stash?



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Has anyone tried vacuum packing their yarn stash to keep insects out and save room? Would it damage the fibers in some way?

Thanks for your help.

Kitty


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have not. the closest I can done to anything like that is the put it in a bag and suck the air out myself  I can't imagine it would do any harm. I think it's a great idea, especially if you are in an area where you have had problems.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Interesting idea. My thing would be the cost of the bags, they aint cheap!
For very long term,it might be a good idea. But, I already use freezer bags to keep mine in. Much less expensive, and when I want a skein I just unzip. I've never had a bug, dust, or odor issue with them either. Not to memtion, they are reusable for forever!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

It's a good point that if you sealed the bag you wouldn't be able to open and close it often - in case you're into sniffing or fondling your yarn. Are you thinking food saver bag or space bag? They used to have some zip-lock bags that you can suck the air out of. I'm not sure if they make them now or not. I have the little vaccuum thingy but no bags.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My only concern would be the compression compromising my nice smooshy yarn.
If there is any lanolin at all in it, that will stick together.
I guess it wouldnt ruin it, but you might want to rewash those skeins before knitting them.

I try not to compact the fiber too much, not ever. I will push some of the air out of the bag, but I dont want to press it into a brick form.
Mashed down skeins are not very appealing to use, IMO.


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm thinking of those SpaceBag cubes and if I can make more space, I can buy more yarn!!!!

Thanks for the info everyone.

Kitty


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Now there's a clever girl! She want to make more space so she can buy more yarn. Now we can't fault that sort of reasoning at all can we


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I'm with GAM on this one. The lady who taught me to spin and work with a fleece and yarn POUNDED it into my head... DO NOT smoosh the yarn for long periods of time and make sure your skeins are LOOSE!!


----------



## MrsRamos (Apr 2, 2021)

hercsmama said:


> Interesting idea. My thing would be the cost of the bags, they aint cheap!
> For very long term,it might be a good idea. But, I already use freezer bags to keep mine in. Much less expensive, and when I want a skein I just unzip. I've never had a bug, dust, or odor issue with them either. Not to memtion, they are reusable for forever!


They're actually not all that spendy. On Amazon right now you can get an 18pk containing 3 jumbo
3 lrg 3 med 3 med hand roll 6 small hand roll (hand roll means you don't need a vacuum or pump you roll the air out) for 25$


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I am with GAM on this one...I keep my yarn in loosely packed bins at this point. It works well while I am figuring out my storage here. We are still setting up our home again and I have these hanging fabric shoe holders that you can put in a closet on one hook....they allow for a lot of shoes to be put in a small space. I kept the ones I was given and have several...these can be hung and filled with yarn! So I will be sorting out the yarns I want easier access to and those that can stay in bins. I guess bagging it if you are worried about bugs...but you can still place those bags in the openings on these.


----------

